# Pop up problem



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

On my Mac I've been getting the fake Flash Player update. I usually just reload the page and it stops. Very annoying.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm no expert, but did you Google it? There's lots of suggestions.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I get it as well if I log on safari. But if I log on through Tapatalk it doesn’t happen at all. Have no idea why but can’t use safari for very long at all. Mines an iPad Pro.










If I hit the backspace I get this one


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Bayou...So far it hasn’t happened today.
...last night I used my old iPad...still works well,
Although it feels like it weighs a ton. The new one is
so much lighter.

Hopefully, my youngest son will drop in soon
to help me, he’s my computer tech. :smile:


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Bad news: Gifts-for-you.cf is a Browser hijacker.
Good news: It can be removed.

Instructions:
https://howtoremove.guide/remove-gifts-for-you-cf-virus/

:vs_cool:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Dega-vue for this link.
I just saw this now. 

This is so Annoying! :vs_mad:


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

also, get a good malware scanner, like Malwarebytes.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

We were seeing this issue over on F150forum dot com. Their "experts" determined that it was malicious scripts/ads coming VIA google ads, mostly only on Apple products. They downplayed the complaints by saying it only happened during the Xmas season. They claimed they added more filters and updates, yet it still happened. 

They instructed folks to use an ad blocker.


----------

